# Anybody know of a Da Kine fish bag



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I recently acquired waht looks like a 8' long fish bag. It is made by Da Kine Hawaii. It is 8' long and about 3+' tall. I could get inside this thing and have room to spare. Anyway I was trying to find it online and have not been able to find anything. The only bags I have found are for surfboards, so I was wondering was this indead a insulated fish bag or a surfboard bag? It has a drain if that helps. The tags are still on it but do not say what it was made for. It is very padded.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

A search on google looks like they are for surfboards http://www.dougsports.com/store/Dakine/178/106/Surf-Bags


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

Da kine is a surfboard bag company that made fish bags for about 3 or 4 years. They were fine bags but I guess they did'nt do the kind of business they wanted to do with them. I would say it's been about 6 years since I sold one and I think I got some of the last ones made.

Anthony


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

last i checked DAKINE is a surf company ... but i bet you could use it as a fish bag:letsdrink


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

This thing sure looks like one hell of a fish bag. The cap is missing off the drain, but I figure I can find something. I hope to try it out this weekend (going to Venice).

Thanks

Sky


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

:looser:banghead





da kine fish bag huh? damn......


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

They were a very well made bag and had a good price as well.


----------



## JustJosh'n (Oct 7, 2007)

I have one as well that I bought on Oahu when I was stationed there. Mine is in the triangular form so it holdsa ton of tuna. Good luck in Venice.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

thi is funny... there surf bags for surfboards, but hell if they work then use them... i just place the small ones in my 

c c c c c oler. imma have to try that out on the boat


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr Staal

This is definatlyNOT a surf board bag. I checked with Da Kine and just like Anthony said they made fish bags for a few years. This thing is insulated not just padded. Besides thatwho ever heard of a triangular surf board. I love it when people talk about things they do not know about.

Sky


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Sky, if you don't mind, could you post a picture of it?... i have looked all over the internet trying to find this thing, but have only turned up board bags.... i have no doubt that it is a fish bag, i'm just wondering what it looks like...

thanks, John.


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

I still have the one we used on the Maria Del Carmen a few years back we bought it at Outcast. *It is a fish bagbut *the only bad thing about this one, it is Blue. Great for stickingfish in you could not get in the fish boxes which were usually loaded down with ice.Cleaned up good and held ice fair ,would have done better on the ice if it had been white.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I will put a pic up this evening or tomorow morning. I have looked as well bit can not find on the net either.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

triangle? board came in triangles check that ol 60-70' surfboards... beg your pardon.. post a picture please i wanna see this.. most surf bags are insulated by the way i have 2. when you say dakine fish bag, its meaning the shape of the surfboard.. yes the shape.. there all sorts like performance, fish, rocket fish, longboards, fun board, nose riders...... ive done my research an come up with no "fish bags"





yours truly, lyter


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are the pics

read em and weep

Rectangular, 3/4 inch thick on each side, drain hole, no spot for a fin, not pointed like a surfboard (or any of the other dakine bags). Just goes to show ya, not everything is on the internet.

I also have not found any triangle shaped surfboards, maby a triangular nose but not a triangle. I also asked Steve Stack of stack shaped boards and he did not know of any, but if they do exist I would love to see a picture.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

is that the same dakine company that makes my heli-packs for snowboarding?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/14/2007)*is that the same dakine company that makes my heli-packs for snowboarding?


I would say yes, without a doubt. They make wakeboard and snowboard bindings too.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

okok see you said triangle shape.... wow see how far a misunderstanding goes......now if you would have said rectangle i would have believed you. well thats kool.... now im going to bed.... good night:sleeping


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I never said a triangle, that was justjoshn who had a triangle one.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I used similar fish bags when I lived in Hawaii - I even wholesaled some for a while. They are also called brine bags and they work great - just fill up your fishbox or cooler with ice, heep your bag rolled up inside the cooler and when you start to catch fish or catch fish too long for your cooler/box (remember, in Hawaii they keep and eat a lot of the marlin), throw it in the fishbag, dump in a couple 20-50# bags of ice, a half cup of hawaiian salt (sea salt) and dump in half a bucket of salt water. Within about 10 minutes, the fish is ice cold and the brine is like slush. Just need to add more ice every hour or two or more often if you're adding more fish.

For a full day of trolling, I would usually pack 200-250# of cubed/crushed ice, and a few 20# blocks. It was enough for my best day, when I caught over 600# of mahi and ono (wahoo). Also works great to cool off those big ahi (yft) quickly.

Ed


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Hot Reels (11/14/2007)*Mr Staal
> 
> 
> 
> ...






you said triangular as if the bag was that shape an there are no surf boards like that. but there are surf boards that are triangular an that bag is a rectangle..... case close....



"i love it when people talk about things they dont know about"


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *MR.STAAL (11/15/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Hot Reels (11/14/2007)*Mr Staal
> ...


Triangle, rectangle, fartangle. Who gives a rats ass. What are we, 12 yrs old. Sorry I can't stand these little pissing contests where someone has to have the last word.:bptsopcorn


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

game over


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris (Mr. Staal)...

YOU'RE AN IDIOT.

sorry.:baby


----------

